# Rolair JC10, super QUIET! compressor



## Sawkerf

I had a Campbell Hausfeld 1 gal pancake compressor for a few years and really liked it - except for the racket it made. I even ran a framing nailer with it a few times and it kept up - as long as I didn't go nuts with the gun.

Last year, I got the Senco 1 gal and love it. Very quiet, and supports all of my nailing needs.


----------



## 747DRVR

60 dbs? That's about as loud as my PorterCable is while it's unplugged.


----------



## Pete_Jud

Wow, that is easy on the ears, I have an oil comp now after I could not live with the oil less that would wake up the folks in the next county. Will check it out.


----------



## lanwater

Thanks for the review. I generally avoid using my bostich compressor because of the noise.


----------



## PutnamEco

It is great that a manufacturer is stepping up and offering a quiet oil less compressor. 
Looks like the pump is similar to my Thomas T-2820ST. How long does it take to refill from the bottom of it's cycle?


----------



## EricArey

When the tank is completely empty, it takes 40-45 seconds to fill the tank.


----------



## Maggiepic

I've had a RolAir that is about 22 years old that I have used and abused beyond belief. Have only had to put a $17 head gasket in it and it's still going strong. Their a little more money and usually have to be ordered but are well worth the extra $$.


----------



## PutnamEco

Nice to know there is a quiet oil less with a quick recovery, with Thomas AirPac in limbo, I'll have to give Rolair a serious consideration when my Thomas wears out . I always like to have an oil less set up for trim and finish work, and I really can't stand the racket of those little pancakes. The Rolair wheelbarrow compressors are pretty popular in these parts.


----------



## dustyal

Check out the video by Dave Reinhold: Click Here for Video Demo

I think this unit sells (without guns) for around $225… I was looking at it for myself… 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## EricArey

I purchased it from Acme Tools for $199 plus tax.
Yes, I saw the video. It helped me decide on purchasing this compressor.


----------



## Cory

Wow. That seems too good to be true.

Is it wrong to hope my compressor fails soon?


----------



## wookie

Cool video. Eric what is the max pressure of the unit? The Porter-Cable says 150. I own an All-Power 4.6 gal. twin tank that is super quiet. To tell you the truth, the motor looks and sounds the same as mine. The only complaint I have with mine is the max 110 psi. Sometimes I do not believe I am getting that much. 18 gauge gun runs fine. 16 gauge you have to watch and make sure they being sunk. You feel like you'd like to turn her up a little more but she's maxed out, ( that's what she said) lol. Thanks for the review. Looks like a nice machine.


----------



## marvinlee

I have the Rolair JC10 and it truly is quiet. The unit sits on a low shelf in the garage, so I've added a 45-degree 1/8" brass fitting to make the output pressure gauge tilt upward for easier reading. The next step is to add a quarter turn brass tank drain valve and that will be the last modification. It is a very pleasant compressor to live with.


----------

